# Mischief Night 2005



## dootsmom (Nov 3, 2005)

A whole roll of toilet paper!!!





Frenchie ripping the toilet paper into pieces. They had quite a party!!!


----------



## Zee (Nov 3, 2005)

Great pics !!!!!

Nice to see they joined in on the fun


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! Itsthe Andrex Puppy with big ears! X2!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 3, 2005)

:rofl:

That is too funny!

They look so innocent!

Laura


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

That is actually well cool. It must be loadz of fun being a rabbit at your house lol.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

W:shock:W, seeing how much fun thatyourshad makes me feel bad for this bunch. I just might to goand get mine some toilet paper to tear up. Great pictures.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

It's just like you to think like a Rabbit.

Tell me, "dootsmom", how long are your ears?

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 4, 2005)

LOL! Now there are two very happy bunnies.

Jan


----------



## dootsmom (Nov 4, 2005)

Frenchie, as a baby (12/03). He has grown into his ears!! 

Now, they are 16 inches from tip to tip.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2005)

:faint:

What a doll Frenchie is! :inlove: 

Great picture, Charlotte!!

-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 4, 2005)

:love:What a gorgeous little doll. Gotta love the ears.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 4, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAH! :laugh:


----------



## edwinf8936 (Nov 6, 2005)

But it is soooo soft!

ed


----------

